# [RISOLTO] Permessi root dir

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti.

Ho installato due macchine oggi. ed entrambi hanno lo stesso problema. 

Quando provo ad aggiungere un utente con 

```

adduser <utente>

```

tutto va per il verso giusto ma nella /home non compare la classica direcotry con il nome dell' utente. Il file passwd viene correttamente aggiornato.

Facendo una prova da remoto con ssh ottengo questo risultato 

```

$ssh 10.101.18.201

Password:

Could not chdir to home directory /home/maruscya: No such file or directory

maruscya@gateway-test / $ cd /

maruscya@gateway-test / $ ls -l

ls: .: Permission denied

maruscya@gateway-test / $ 

 
```

Non so cosa puo' essere. L'utente Root funziona senza problemi. Questo mi fa pensare che sia un problema di diritti. 

Se puo' tornare utile posto anche fstab 

```

/dev/sda1               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda2              none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdrom           /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Credo che sia propio una caolatina, ma non so dove mettere le mani.

MaruscyALast edited by maruscya on Thu Jan 05, 2006 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

la cartella della home per l'utente esiste ed è scrivibile da egli?

----------

## GiRa

Come ti scrive chiaro e tondo non esiste la directory.

Leggiti il man.

Siccome non sono solo rompipalle ti consiglio

```

*  app-admin/superadduser

      Latest version available: 1.0.9

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.interlude.org.uk/unix/slackware/

      Description: Interactive adduser script from Slackware

      License:     BSD

```

che ti guida in modo interattivo nella creazione di un utente, consistente e molto rapido.

----------

## neryo

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siccome non sono solo rompipalle

 

ti GIRano solo le palle..   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

beh per ovviare al problema ti basta creare le home dir (non root dir) 

degli utenti, tipicamente:

```
/home/nome_utente
```

ovviamente ti conviene dare anche un:

```
chown nome_utente:gruppo /home/unome_utente
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

per futura memoria posto anche il contenuto della pagina man

 *man wrote:*   

>        -m     La home directory dell'utente verra creata se non esiste.  I file
> 
>               contenuti  in  dir_scheletro saranno copiati nella home directory
> 
>               se viene usata l'opzione -k, altrimenti  verranno  usati  i  file
> ...

 

----------

## GiRa

 *neryo wrote:*   

> ti GIRano solo le palle..  

 

Che fantasia! Mai sentita! :p 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maruscya

Rispondo a tutti da casa .... percui non posso provare sulla macchina direttamente. 

Ho creato a mano la cartella utente cosi :

```

#>mkdir /home/utente

#>chown utente:users /home/utente

```

ma il problema che non riesco a fare ls della /  come lo risolvo ?? 

```

maruscya@gateway-test / $ cd /

maruscya@gateway-test / $ ls -l

ls: .: Permission denied

maruscya@gateway-test / $ 

```

Intanto domani mi installo questo superadduser  :Smile: 

Spero di non aver fato  GiRa' le balle a nessuno  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma il problema che non riesco a fare ls della /  come lo risolvo ?? 
> 
> 

 

```
# chmod 755 /
```

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero di non aver fato  GiRa' le balle a nessuno 

 

hehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

@maruscya

Scusa ma hai letto il post di Cazzantonio o l'hai saltato ?

Basta usare l'opzione -m perchè adduser crei la home per l'utente, non hai bisogno di installare altro sw quando quello che già hai basta per le tue esigenze (è sufficiente conoscerlo)

----------

## maruscya

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # chmod 755 /
> ```
> ...

 

Non sembra andare ancora... quando da utente root provo 

```

#>ls -l

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  3472 Jul 30 19:12 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   392 Jan  4 15:02 boot

drwxr-xr-x  23 root root 29720 Jan  4 17:57 dev

drwxr-xr-x  35 root root  3032 Jan  5 09:54 etc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    96 Jan  5 09:54 home

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  3672 Jan  4 11:29 lib

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   120 Jul 26 19:11 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root   272 Jan  4 17:15 opt

drwxr-xr-x  55 root root     0 Jan  4 18:56 proc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   128 Jan  4 17:37 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  3392 Jan  4 12:31 sbin

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root     0 Jan  4 18:56 sys

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root   312 Jan  4 17:58 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root   392 Jan  3 18:32 usr

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root   360 Jan  4 15:19 var

```

Quindi di diritti mi sembrano a posto. Ma da user non riesco a vedere il contenuto della /.  Ho provato come utente a lanciare root altri comandi tipo : grep, cat,  etc e questi funzionano bene. Ho provato anche fa fare un 

```

#>cd /bin

#>cd /mnt

```

E tutto va a buon fine.... e' solo la / che non riesco a vedere 

Il filesystem e' ReiserFs e c'e' una dir nascosta chiamata .reiserfs_priv che non so cosa sia....

Potrebbe essere il problema causato dal file fstab ?? 

AndreA

----------

## GiRa

Hai fatto una porcheria cambiando i permessi così!!!!!!!!!

A parte la sicurezza, hai cambiato /tmp!!!! Rimettili a posto (io ho un 64bit quindi ho delle cose in più):

```
drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 25 nov 22:09 bin

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 24 giu  2005 boot

drwxr-xr-x   22 root root 29900  4 gen 18:20 dev

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root  4096 28 mag  2005 emul

drwxr-xr-x   59 root root  4096  5 gen 08:15 etc

drwxr-xr-x    8 root root  4096  6 ago 14:24 home

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root     5 27 ago 09:56 lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096  7 ott 00:16 lib32

drwxr-xr-x    9 root root  4096 25 nov 20:58 lib64

drwx------    2 root root 16384 21 mag  2005 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x    7 root root  4096  1 lug  2005 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   11 root root  4096 21 ott 19:11 opt

dr-xr-xr-x   93 root root     0  4 gen 19:19 proc

drwx------   19 root root  4096  5 gen 09:55 root

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 23 dic 02:29 sbin

drwxr-xr-x   10 root root     0  4 gen 19:19 sys

drwxrwxrwt  103 root root  8192  5 gen 09:54 tmp

drwxr-xr-x   17 root root  4096  8 nov 13:59 usr

drwxr-xr-x   13 root root  4096 19 set 22:58 var

```

Credo tu non veda / perchè nella directory home dell'utente che hai creato mancano i file per bash! Copiali da /etc/skel (che guardacaso è citata in man adduser) 

```

ls -a /etc/skel/

.  ..  .bash_logout  .bash_profile  .bashrc  .tcsh.config

```

----------

## Luca89

 *maruscya wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # chmod 755 /
> ```
> ...

 

Strano, era un bug di alcuni stage3 e ricordo che si risolveva così, quel comando l'hai dato da root? Comunque che stage hai usato e che versione?

----------

## maruscya

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Strano, era un bug di alcuni stage3 e ricordo che si risolveva così, quel comando l'hai dato da root? Comunque che stage hai usato e che versione?

 

FUNZIONA !!!!

Nel precedente tentativo ho fatto 

```

#>chmod 755 * 

```

mentre mi trovavo nella / .  Per che (ulo !!! ho beccato propio un bel bug  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora a tutti quanti !

----------

## GiRa

OK, ma ora sistema i permessi delle directory contenute in /, è meglio   :Wink: 

----------

## maruscya

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> OK, ma ora sistema i permessi delle directory contenute in /, è meglio  

 

Ok... grazie del consiglio... In effetti /root era aperta a tutti  :Smile: 

Oltre a /root e /tmp le altre dir mi sembrano a posto.

Non trovo piu' la lost&found pero'...

----------

